# New Receiver In My Hands



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

:holycow: 

Just got a Sony STR-DG1000 and wow what a step up!

The 5.1 PCM from The Departed (HD-DVD DolbyTrueHD) sounds absolutely awesome. Loving this receivers audio playback, just need more HDMI ports. looking into the Monoprice 4x1 switch with remote, any takers or peeps with feedback lemme know asap!

The Auto Calibration is much more accurate then my STR-DG800, down to the very INCH!! :jiggy: 

~Bobby


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats on the new receiver Bob... looking forward to a review... :T

I remember my old 9000ES pre-pro... it was the bomb back then.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

I read that Sony is working on a few new receivers for the trade shows this summer/fall.

STR-DA3300ES
STR-DA5300ES
and Posssibly the follwoing

STR-DA7300ES
STR-DA9300ES (judging by the STR-DA9000ES this model will make you go gaga)

I am hearing they all will feature HDMI1.3a and DolbyTrueHD and DTS-HDMA so this is gonna get interesting. Sony is stumbling on taking good measure with this whole Blu-Ray BD-J1.1 but once the release the BDP-S300 I hope its BD-J1.1 so i can finally go neutral...


----------

